# No Camera Detected



## Keith672885 (Jan 12, 2015)

Help, When trying to start "Tethered Capture" with a Canon 6D on windows 7 64bit, LR version 5.7, i am getting the dreaded message "No camera detected message".
I have updated the firmware in the 6D to the latest version. Also I have no problems in importing images directly from the 6D.
To-date I have checked various web sites and updated various dll's all to no avail ie the result is still the same.
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 12, 2015)

A long shot, but have you tried a different cable?  And PTP on the camera?


----------



## Keith672885 (Jan 12, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> A long shot, but have you tried a different cable?  And PTP on the camera?


Hi Victoria, thanks for your reply. I have tried various cables all with the same result, I an import images from the camera but when trying tethered capture - no camera detected.
a question what is PTP on the camera  - I have never heard of this.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 12, 2015)

PTP might be marked Mass Storage.  Just googling it, there are some reports of the 6D not working when Wifi's turned on.  Tried turning that off?  http://kbsupport.cusa.canon.com/sys...ONE_OFFSET=&CMD=VIEW_ARTICLE&ARTICLE_ID=55911


----------



## IanGains58 (Jan 12, 2015)

Morning Keith & Victoria. Probably unrelated to your issue Keith, but I too get the dreaded message 'No Camera Detected' every time I connect my *7D* to my *MBPr* running *LR4.4*. As soon as I hit the import button, away we go, but it is weird that the software doesn't seem to detect the connected camera.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jan 13, 2015)

Does Windows show it as a valid device when connected? (Under Devices and Printers?)
Is another program hijacking the connection (ie EOS Utility)


----------



## Keith672885 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Gainsi, Victoria & RikkiFlohr,
Thanks for your replies. 
I am glad that I am not the only getting this dreaded message. I can connect the camera, import images etc with no problems at all. With the camera still connected trying to start tethered shooting the dreaded 'no camera detected' message appears.
Previously I fell into the trap of having WiFi turned on and not being able to connect via USB, I spent a couple of frustrating hours trying to workout why, until I looked at the top LCD and noticed WiFi was on, this happened after resetting the camera to default settings.
When connected windows does recognise the 6D in devices & printers. I know of other friends that have no problems with tethered shooting with the same camera, I am starting to think that the problem may be due to a setting buried somewhere within windows 7. Any ideas gratefully received.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jan 13, 2015)

Did you check the Autoplay settings for the camera (Control Panel)? What does Windows think it should do when you plug it in?


----------



## Keith672885 (Jan 14, 2015)

Connecting the camera and switching on opens up the EOS utility.
i have tried setting windows to run 'tether_capture.exe' in the compatibility mode, but with the same result.


----------



## Keith672885 (Jan 14, 2015)

I have given up on trying to do this directly into LR BUT there is a way around this problem by using the EOS utility program. To do this check the destination file in the EOS utility, change it if necessary, then in LR go to the auto import settings and set the watched file to the same as in the EOS utility, enable auto import and you can now import images into LR. The camera is controlled from EOS utility.

Thanks to all for your replies and suggestions


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jan 14, 2015)

Keith672885 said:


> Connecting the camera and switching on opens up the EOS utility.
> i have tried setting windows to run 'tether_capture.exe' in the compatibility mode, but with the same result.



This is the problem. You need to setup Autoplay to not launch EOS Utility. It is preventing Lightroom from accessing the camera.


----------



## Keith672885 (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks RikkFlohr, I will try this later and let you know.


----------

